# G.O.D. Guitarists On Demand: Japanese melodic shred/djent



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 5, 2015)

G.O.D. GUITARISTS ON DEMAND | "GUITARISTS ON DEMAND" Official Website

http://www.facebook.com/guitaristsondemand/info

From Japanese shred guitarist and Capcom employee Godspeed, also of G5 Project has gathered another group of shred guys to strut their stuff. Yamato of G5P is also a regular here. 

G5 Project fans ought to know what to expect, only this time around it's more modern metal/djent influenced. 











Plus the do some playthroughs on Youtube (albeit short) so this would feel right at home here.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 5, 2015)

Lots of nifty melodies flying around there. Nice!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 5, 2015)

Fred the Shred said:


> Lots of nifty melodies flying around there. Nice!



 I've been borrowing heavily from these guys and G5P as it's mostly melodic gold. 

I'll admit that even while I'm a little weary of djent in general I'd still love to listen to this stuff. Plus Yamato and Godspeed even bought the djent influence to the last G5 Project album:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 18, 2015)

It's also not always about the heavy:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 14, 2015)

Bumping this up as I've been obsessing over this lately.

Trying to learn this one:



It's funny because I've been ragging on Yamato for being too Periphery-esque sounding (Dying To Survive is pretty much Scarlet with extra shred), but not only that the man can certainly play, he's got some clever songwriting chops to boot. And the chorus melody is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kamello (Feb 15, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I've been borrowing heavily from these guys and G5P as it's mostly melodic gold.
> 
> I'll admit that even while I'm a little weary of djent in general I'd still love to listen to this stuff. Plus Yamato and Godspeed even bought the djent influence to the last G5 Project album:





SO MANY REASOOOOOOOONS WHYYYY ONE SHOULD NEVER ENTERTAIN THE TASTE OF THEEEEEE REEEEEED

obvious wink to Scarlet, but these guys are awesome!, thanks for showing it 



the vibrato of this guy is pure sex 


didn't knew about the project, from the little I read, is kinda like doing split albums between 5 guitarists that are rotating each year?, or they have a solid formation?


----------



## source field (Feb 16, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>




Who's the guitar player in this song? sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 16, 2015)

source field said:


> Who's the guitar player in this song? sorry for my ignorance.



Mitsuyo.

https://twitter.com/sandai324


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 27, 2015)

Both G.O.D albums are now available at bandcamp for your listening pleasure.

https://guitaristsondemand.bandcamp.com/



kamello said:


> didn't knew about the project, from the little I read, is kinda like doing split albums between 5 guitarists that are rotating each year?, or they have a solid formation?


 
Both G5P and GOD while are seperate entities, are run by Godspeed under the label Vivix, which also has a few other bands under the label. 

G5 is usually a fixed team of Godspeed, Nike, d-suke, Takaji and a2c. Though since last years G5 album, Yamato's taken d-suke's spot. From the looks of things a lot of these guys are tightly associated, usually entering competitions covering each other's music. Even while a2c is usually busy with Mintjam, Fripside or various session stuff, he mixed a fair amount of tracks on the first G.O.D album. 

And for the record, a2c is my favorite player of the lot by far. Bascially the vibrato that took where John Sykes and Gary Moore left off.


----------



## Alimination (Feb 27, 2015)

cool music and cool project name!

I've been burnt out from shred music lately, but man I'm totally following this!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 18, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Both G5P and GOD while are seperate entities, are run by Godspeed under the label Vivix, which also has a few other bands under the label.
> 
> G5 is usually a fixed team of Godspeed, Nike, d-suke, Takaji and a2c. Though since last years G5 album, Yamato's taken d-suke's spot. From the looks of things a lot of these guys are tightly associated, usually entering competitions covering each other's music. Even while a2c is usually busy with Mintjam, Fripside or various session stuff, he mixed a fair amount of tracks on the first G.O.D album.
> 
> And for the record, a2c is my favorite player of the lot by far. Bascially the vibrato that took where John Sykes and Gary Moore left off.



So I'd thought I'd write up a who's who in the GOD team and their songs:


*Godspeed*
https://twitter.com/Godspeed_ViViX
https://www.youtube.com/user/Godspeed8040
????? ? ??????:GINZA







Songs contributed:

- Frontier
- Sense Of Wonder

Not much to be said that's already been mentioned. Already armed with great compositions like Spirits, Cloudia, Virus among others, his youtube account has a fair amount of nice vids that show the gear he uses. His Suhr and T's are both gorgeous. Godspeed is actually releasing an album NEXT, which includes some of the aforementioned songs, and an instrumental version of Frontier. 






*Oka Satoshi (Aquarius&#65289;*
https://twitter.com/Sam_guitars
Aquarius???? ? ??????:GINZA






Songs contributed

- Clock Up
- An Escape

The most fusion flavoured player of the lot, unfortunately there's not much more info and music I could find outside his twitter and nicovideo accounts. But there's plenty of stuff there actually.


*&#12366;&#12406;&#12381;&#12435; / Gibson/Mitsuya*
https://twitter.com/Gibson_Mitsuya
?????? ? ??????:GINZA






Songs contributed:

- &#35211;&#26524;&#12390;&#12396;&#22818;&#12398;&#25506;&#27714;&#32773; (Mihatenuyume no tanky&#363;-sha/Impossible Dream Seeker)
- Sigurðr

...even less info on this guy outside his twitter/nicovideo accounts. Kind of the odd fellow of the group. Impossible Dream Seeker, being a straight up J-Pop song was an odd choice on a shred guitar oriented album, but that's not to say Gibson can play... he's quite a beast. His second contribution is a symphonic tour de force. 


*Mitsuyo*
https://twitter.com/sandai324
?????? ? ??????:GINZA
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnL3aXg4Ez6u3M7NDlWsE7g






Songs contributed:

- &#39250;&#33292;&#22810;&#24321;&#12394;&#12471;&#12490;&#12473;&#12479;&#12472;&#12450; (J&#333;zetsutaben'na shinasutajia)
- &#12493;&#12467;&#12477;&#12462;&#12521;&#12472;&#12459;&#12523; (Nekosogi Radical)

One of the harder hitters of the group. His youtube account doesn't have as much as his nicovid... finding vids on these guys are hard.  Skervesen fans can at least ogle at his Swan 7 though. His songs are definitely quality material and I'd love to hear more.


*Setsat*
https://twitter.com/setsat666
setsat??????? ? ??????:GINZA
https://www.youtube.com/user/cdh316800






Songs contributed:

- ZEUS
- Lust For Blood

A classically trained violinist, Setsat can burn on both violin and guitar as evident on his vids and GOD entries, which give a cool metal meets Castlevania vibe. They're also the heaviest of the lot too. Hell, he even added violin to his Periphery Toontrack competition entry... 


*&#12508;&#12540;&#12464; (Vogue)*
https://twitter.com/vogue0327
??????? ? ??????:GINZA
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCm_VP9rNQuFa7UojDb9YeVw






Songs contributed:

- afterglow
- coastline

I guess this guy's the token strat player of the group. His entries take a mellow approach, with afterglow taking where a2c's G5 pieces left off (he even covered Kamuy), and coastline is just a tasty driving funk bliss. Unfortunately Vogue's youtube account only has one 1 he uploaded, but there's plenty more on his nicovid... you have to sign up though, and it's a Japanese based site. 


*&#22823;&#21644; (Yamato)*
https://twitter.com/Y_A_M_A_T_O
This is me ? ??????:GINZA
https://www.youtube.com/user/DirtyRoomPresident






Songs contributed:

- Chill Under
- Alternative Tactics, Second Urgent Issue

If you can get over his Scarlet homage on Dying To Survive, Yamato is quite an accomplished guitarist with a strong sense of melody. The Chill Under solo was good enough for Godspeed himself to cover. Yes, he is a Periphery fan. Also his Sugi is beautiful. 


*SEKU*
https://twitter.com/Seku_Guitar
????? ? ??????:GINZA
https://www.youtube.com/user/GLRS106






Song contributed
- Skyphobia

The first of the 2 newcomers on GOD II as well as the sole 8 string user of the group. Plenty of youtube playthrough vids that vary form Dream Theatre, Babymetal, Fripside, Stranberg guitar, djent enthusiast, shred chops... Seku will feel right at home on this site.  Surprised he hasn't signed up here... or has he?


*AZ*
https://twitter.com/AZ_Guitarist_jp
????????? ? ??????:GINZA
https://www.youtube.com/user/EmotionalAZ
https://www.youtube.com/user/LiaxySound/videos






Song contributed
- Free Wing

The second of the 2 newcomers, AZ brings the ballad Free Wing, and it certainly lives up to his "Emotional Guitarist" moniker. He's also quite the playthough heavyweight with plenty of youtube vids, including some impressive attempts at G5 Project pieces by Takajii and a2c among many others. He also has an album under Liaxy called Departure Station. Aside from one short vid, I have no clue about anything more. 



EDIT: Ok, turns out songs off Departure Station are on the tube:








I probably should do something similar on the G5 Project thread eh?  Maybe next time when I'm bothered...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 27, 2015)

Mitsuyo just uploaded this.



Don't really care for the guitar, but the playing is superb.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 3, 2015)

Aaah I had seen a few of these videos on their own before, but I never connected them to a single project! These players are all beasts, and I absolutely love their phrasing (let alone their playing, of course). I'm hearing good stuff here!


----------



## source field (Apr 11, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Mitsuyo just uploaded this.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really care for the guitar, but the playing is superb.




I think this song would sound awesome as a Persona 5 soundtrack


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 22, 2015)

The GOD boys doing some Kemper profiling.


----------



## bloc (May 22, 2015)

That's what I love about Japanese music: melody always seems to be priority #1


----------



## jerm (May 22, 2015)

These guys are insane.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok so it tuns out that Satoshi Oka (Aquarius) actually does a have a youtube channel, chock full of shred goodness I might add. 



Also Yamato recently did this song snippet for an AxeFx demo:



He also apparently played the guitar solo on this track, along with Crossfaith drummer Tatsuya Amano and bass freak Ikuo among others.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2015)

Also for those who want Tabs and Backing Tracks, they call all be found here:

G.C.C.2013: Materials | G.O.D. GUITARISTS ON DEMAND

G.C.C.II Materials (English) | G.O.D. GUITARISTS ON DEMAND


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 11, 2015)

Godspeed just uploaded this:



A brief (too brief) playthrough of a song from Sega's Rhythm game Chunithm.



And here's Yamato messing around with a Bugera G5 Infinium.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 17, 2015)

Development Update: Sound Creator Profiles! | "Mighty No. 9" Official Site



Godspeed's part of the Mighty No. 9 music/composition team.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 1, 2016)

for some awesome news:







New album coming out on 27/4!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh man....



http://www.vivix.info/god/?page_id=2000

TRACKLIST

1. Blaze / Godspeed
2. NAMAHAM / &#22823;&#21644;
3. Ghost Hacker / Oka Satoshi
4. R.S.P.C. / &#12366;&#12406;&#12381;&#12435;
5. &#33457;&#40165;&#39080;&#26376; / Ren
6. Eccentric Aspect / Mayer
7. nightscape / &#12508;&#12540;&#12464;
8. Fatal Attraction / Mitsuyo
9. Terra Car / Sebon
10. trefoil scaccus / Seku
11. Stellar Notes / setsat

Some newcomers added on (Ren, Mayer, Sebon) and from the looks of things it's supposed to be a concept album. 



This is gonna be so awesome! Is it too soon to call this album of the year?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 30, 2016)

Godspeed has uploaded a quick playthrough:



It's his arrangement of a track from Rockman/Megaman Battle Network.

Awesome and on point as ever.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 30, 2016)

Initially a double post but here's another arrangement Godspeed made for Megaman Battle Network.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 5, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> G.O.D. 111
> 
> TRACKLIST
> 
> ...



I should've noted what the concept was, as it has a lot to do with the title, and why I couldn't help but feel a bit disappointed with the album. 

The big conceit is that producer Godspeed has made a challenge to the GOD crew that they have to write a song within a restricted time of 111 seconds: a similar mentality video game composers are given, which was something Godspeed himself is used to. As a result all the songs are just under 2 minutes, forcing each member to furiously cram what they can in those 111 seconds. 

I will say that everyone, including the 3 newcomers come in with their A-game, guns fully blazing. Each player brings their unique style fully super charged like they have everything to prove with the little time they have. There's literally not a single dull moment for all kinds of guitar players, be it uber-technical pyromania or sweet melodic bliss, or a combination of both, it's all here. Satoshi Oka's Ghost Hacker is a full electronica fusion with some robotic chops, Setsat unleashes a furious guitar/violin unison virtuoso tour de force with the appropriately titled Stellar Notes, and Godspeed is rather comfortable here thanks to his experience with Capcom: Blaze as an all shredtastic journey with all the sweet melodies hitting home. Newcomer Mayer proves that he's right up there with the rest with the dazzling Eccentric Aspect, while Ren and Sebon aren't slacking off either with their respective entries. Hell, by design, everything sounds like game music... and it's awesome for it. 

Now comes the downer. Because of such strong songs, it's a real disappointment that 111 second restriction brings them down to being too short of what they should be. This is most apparent on the melody centered songs. Gibson/Mitsuya's and Vogue's entries (the latin fused rock epic RSPC and the feel good pop anthem Nightscape respectively) are instrumental pop masterpieces that could stand even stronger with a longer time and their amazing choruses repeated. Yamato's NAMAHAM (means stale ham apparently) may suffer the most here. A great riff section, an odd but charming jazz part, one of the best choruses in recent memory, and a breakdown, all jammed together and ending too soon. Granted that this is typical of Yamato's style, but in this case the short 2 minutes makes the changes feel too jarring. Mitsuyo's and Seku's heavy entries feel like they've done this much better in the past (though Fatal Attraction is the stronger of the 2). Again the short duration works to their detriment as they get swallowed up by some of the other stronger unique entries. 

Overall, it's short and sweet, flaws and all. While this entire group is essentially a guitar exhibition at the end of the day, this album is where they're most upfront about it, for better or worse. I do think all the songs could be much stronger if they're at least double the length (especially Blaze, NAMAHAM, RSPC, Nightscape, and Stellar Notes) for a better overall experience. I guess I've been spoiled by all their past efforts. That said, it's still a shredder's dream and all short and sweet material in this album will surely melt your face off.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 31, 2016)

Bit late but only just found out about this:

G.O.D.LIKE COMPOSER&#37096;&#38272;

In the same spirit as G.O.D. 111, Vivix threw a competition called G.O.D Like Composer. Rather than uploading playthroughs of their songs like in the past, contestants are to write songs with the same 111 seconds restriction as the GOD guys did. 

So far, there's a chock full of entries.

I'm still going through them all, but from what I've heard, they're all pretty damn good. Mostly focused on the technical dazzling guitar side of things, which I found fatiguing after a while, but some really great gems that it's hard to pick a favorite. 

At the moment I like this one the best so far:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 9, 2018)

https://guitaristsondemand.bandcamp.com/album/g-o-d-iii

New album GOD III (actual part 3 not 111 this time) is finally out. Old and new members come together for 15 tracks.

Get amongst it!


----------



## Vyn (Feb 9, 2018)

Can't believe I haven't heard these guys before, this is awesome!


----------



## nyxzz (Feb 9, 2018)

Yeah these guys are awesome, there is something about a lot of Japanese video game composers and Japanese players in general that I can't put my finger on because I'm musically illiterate but it's unique and I love their melodies.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 10, 2018)

nyxzz said:


> Yeah these guys are awesome, there is something about a lot of Japanese video game composers and Japanese players in general that I can't put my finger on because I'm musically illiterate but it's unique and I love their melodies.



They tend to use less-harsh minor keys I think if I'm hearing it right (less Phrygian, more Aeolian). If anything I think there's a stack of Lydian going on (major scale w/ #4th).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 10, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Can't believe I haven't heard these guys before, this is awesome!



Also look up G5 Project. It's also run by Godspeed, but with a more tighter lineup. 

And it has my favorite player of the lot:



And if you're into game music, Godspeed's also the principle composer of Street Fighter V. The soundtrack and arrangements of the classic themes are fantastic.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 21, 2018)

Been listening to GOD 3 nonstop since it's release and it's awesome all around. So far Vogue and Mayer are my personal MVPs on this round. Seku may be the one I'm most surprised with, as while I'm a little weary with djent, I thoroughly enjoyed his song.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 21, 2018)

Circe is my favourite at the moment. That knarly as fuck lead line towards the end, love that tone!


----------



## GraemeH (Feb 23, 2018)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Been listening to GOD 3 nonstop since it's release



Ditto. This is far far more consistent than 1 and 2 which had some insta-skip songs. Been listening to 3 fully through every day, though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 16, 2018)

So some short play-throughs are up.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 16, 2018)

And more:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 16, 2018)

GraemeH said:


> Ditto. This is far far more consistent than 1 and 2 which had some insta-skip songs. Been listening to 3 fully through every day, though.



Actually, I found 2 to be the most consistent of the lot. Admittedly a few songs were growers (An Escape and namely Skyphobia) but all players were running on all 4 cylinders in GOD 2. 



Anyway, now I've had a solid month of non stop listening, I'd thought I'd do a track by track review.

*1. xPLANETes / Ino*

First newcomer Ino wastes no time and gets straight to the point with this adventurous number. Right off the bat you're sent off to space with the sci-fi atmosphere, grandiose melody and radio com voice over. The dynamic bridge section adds to the epic vibe and crescendos to a grand finale. xPLANETes sounds right off a game, and it's awesome for it. Off to a good start. 

*2. Kiruke / Mitsuyo*

GOD vet Mitsuyo is back and takes it down from his usual aggression with this quasi electro straight up 4/4 rocker. It's his most cohesive and straightforward (and strongest in songwriting) piece in offer, it's actually pleasantly surprising, but still hits hard. The chorus is both gorgeous and cleverly written. 

*3. Reload / Vogue*

Combining the best elements of blues rock, shred, J-Rock, driving game music and a bit of Setsat's violin into 3 concise minutes of high octane, feel good instrumental guitar, this is Vogue at his most furious, while still keeping his feel good sunny day vibes from previous GOD albums. I freaking love this track. The strat tones and that chorus are sheer brilliance. This is also an awesome example of Yamato's mixing skills. 

*4. Lost Elphame / Ren*

One of the three guys introduced from GOD 111 is back with more substantial song time. Ren slows down with this symphonic JRPG-esque number not dissimilar to Godspeed's Journey from G5 Project. Game music is my bread and butter so I'm right at home listening to this.  The acoustic middle section is lovely, which really helps the adventurous vibe. 

*5. Elektrichka / Satoshi Oka*

Satoshi 'Aquarius' Oka's entries have always been technically dazzling and complex (look up any playthru of An Escape and you'll see some struggle). Elektrichka is no different, but this time Oka adds 2 extra strings with a few 8-string djent sections. Those aforementioned sections are a little on the nose for my tastes (namely that blatant breakdown/solo section) but the usual laser precision shred/fusion playing is still all here. It doesn't top Clock Up for me but it's fun ride nonetheless. 

*6. Menthol / Mayer*

Mayer's first 111 seconds from the last album were sheer fusion shred fury. Now he's back with what has to be my favorite song tied with Reload on the album. Curiously, this the only song on the album to feature a real drummer (or at least credit one), and it shows in the 'band in a room' sound and the fact that every musician brought their A game. It was as fun listening to the rhythm section as it is to Mayer's amazing playing. It's the perfect storm of top tier musicianship, and the chorus is my favorite in the entire album. I've been humming it for days on end. 

*7. Kake-ra (Fragment) / Zenko Mitsuya*

I finally got his name right.  Zenko Mitsuya arguably shown the most diverse entries in the GOD canon, each more different from the last. Funny enough, he was my MVP from GOD111, so this straight up tender ballad was quite unexpected. Actually, Kake-ra is written in the vein of mature cheesy Asian-pop idol ballads you'd normally hear in karaoke bars, but replace the singer with distorted guitar. And it's written so authentically and played so lyrically and sincerely that I couldn't help but find this charming. 

*8. Odyssey / Masahiro 'Godspeed' Aoki*

I probably should just disqualify Godspeed in this competition for my affection happening in my head.  The man is consistently greet both here and G5 Project (though I'll always prefer A2C and Takajii in the latter). Anyway, this 12/8 soundtrack to a viking invasion is another example of Godspeed's songwriting prowess. Interplay with guitar and orchestra, an acoustic section, a Vai like breakdown solo, the song has a lot but still remains cohesive and an awesome listen. 

*9. The Sprawl / Alfie Bradic*

The first of what I call the 'djent assault' section of the album, and newcomer Alfie Bradic steps up to the challenge with this drop A mid tempo groove stomper. I'll admit I'm a little weary on the genre so it sort of colours my opinion on each song. Still, Bradic's melodies are cool and catchy and I thought the guitar solo was fantastic balancing technique and finesse. Now with all that said and done...

*10. Advent / Yusuke Hiraga*

I recognised his name from the recent Ibanez Iron Label multi-scale demo so I got a sneak preview of his style prior to hearing Advent. Possibly the heaviest and most frantic song on the entire album with ridiculous riffage and off kilter section changes. Hiraga's technique is superb and bulletproof, but admittedly I enjoyed this song the least, largely to my opinions on djent and other similar robotic styles. And the songwriting is a too jarring and disjointed for my tastes, each section not all too memorable (though I like the outro). While Advent left me a little cold, I still appreciate Hiraga's playing and look forward to what he comes up next. But then again...

*11. Saw A York / Yamato*

The wig wearing, Coke Zero cap donning, super shredding madman is back, bringing forth his most ambitious kitchen sink song to date. The longest song on the album, going through Dream Theatre meets Periphery meets Pachinko esque sections, this is the most chaotic and disjointed song he's ever done. However, unlike Advent, there's always something charming about Yamato's style. It's probably the fact that he has a gift for writing catchy fun riffs and memorable melodies (listen to that chorus: you'll know it's him straight away and you'll be humming it for days). It's no Alternative Tactics, Second Urgent Issue, but hey, it's another fun song from this interesting fellow. 

*12. One Last Wish / Setsat*

Setsat's previous GOD entries were all about relentless guitar/violin interplay though high tension music. So it was nice to hear him take a completely different turn with this whimsical 7/4 major key ballad that is both Dream Theatre and Disney Princess but without excessive cheese. It's pretty toned down for Setsat (sans a brief tempo change in the mid section) but it's a strong entry not far off from his masterpiece Lust For Blood and a nice tonal change from the djent/heavy maelstrom.

*13. Imawanokiwa / Sebon*

The most complex and sophisticated entry of the lot, to be expected especially having a taste of Sebon's last entry from GOD 111. Another angular drop A mid tempo groover with Holdsworth/Periphery style chord progressions. I really like what Sebon does with the verse melody where it remains but reappears in a brand new chord progression. It's an awesome leitmotif score-like approach. The overall complexity of the piece can be mentally challenging after a while though, especially 13 songs deep within a shred guitar album. 

*14. Miasma / Seku*

Armed with his headless 8 string, Seku returns with his most ambitious song yet, and my favorite of his so far. Sure there's thumping, uber low binary riffs, modern compressed clean guitar atmospherics... all the djent tropes that Seku usually does. But songwriting wise, it's Seku at his most mature. It's also got an amazing chorus, each played with different variations. Miasma is quite a quantum leap from Skyphobia so it's awesome to see his writing grow. Of all the djent pieces on GOD 3, this is my favorite of the lot. 

*15. My Dear / AZ*

And last but not least, is the emotional guitarist AZ closing off with a tender heartfelt ballad. Interestingly, there's very little guitar on the song; AZ doesn't come in until 1 min and 30 sec, leaving Setsat sharing the melody duties on violin. Not only is that a great change of pace for the album finale, but also a strong sense of songwriting restraint on AZ's end. The song is gorgeous, played with a lot of heart, and a fantastic fitting way to close the album. 



Overall, it's certainly a behemoth of an album chock full of awesome instrumental playing. It does get overbearing as there's now 15 guitarists in demand of your attention, which incidentally made me appreciate GOD 111's duration more nowadays. More is definitely merrier but it'll also divide your opinions per player, especially when each has their own strengths and weaknesses shining against each other. Personally I'd probably would've made sure Yusuke Hiraga's song isn't sandwiched between Alfie Bardic and Yamato, because his style gets overshadowed by the other two, whom I thought exhibited his traits better. Or maybe being tired of djent has made the second half of the album a little less compelling hadn't it been for the ballads to break the flow. But I guess I'm showing my age. 

Still, while it's no GOD 2, I enjoyed the hell out of GOD 3. I did listen to it non stop without skipping a track for a full month after all.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 27, 2021)

New double album coming out March 17th.

New song from Godspeed.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 7, 2021)

New single is now up. Sebon Mizuno brings in a 10 minute epic.


----------



## Masoo2 (Mar 7, 2021)

The double album release is probably the most excited I've been for new music in a long time, stupidly pumped for it. 

These are the people that give me a reason to get better at guitar. What I'd give to see Yamato, Mitsuyo, or Seda live.... Even more, what I'd give to play the chorus lead from Dying to Survive or Talkative Synesthesia alongside them....

6:00 and onward in Sebon's track ughhhhhh so good.

The previews are really exciting as well. Yamato, Seda, Zenko, Mayer, Alfie, setsat, ino, and Mitsuyo are my personal favorites from the short 15 second demos.

In the past I've been disappointed with the djentier stuff upon very initial listen, but the songs usually develop into something really interesting later in the track. I share that same sort of sentiment with the previews of Jiro's and Yusuke's tracks so I'll remain cautiously optimistic for the full releases.

I also hope that with this release they can develop a better Spotify presence and get all albums up under the same artist page (even a ViViX page would be fine).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 21, 2021)

So the 2 albums have been out for a few days, and that's all I've been listening to non stop. 

Everybody's lifted their game. I'd thought I'd be more into Dawn but Dusk turned out just as strong. So far my MVPs are (Dawn) AZ, Dylan Reavey, Mayer, Godspeed, (Dusk), Yamato, Setsat, Jiro and Ino. Jiro was the most surprising of the lot actually.

Interestingly, Seku doesn't have an entry on this release, which I do miss since I really liked Miasma. Still doing a double album release was the right thing to do since there's so many guys on board now.


----------



## Masoo2 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yamato, Seda/Dylan, Setsat, Mayer, and Satoshi are my favorites this time around. Absolutely fantastic tracks. AZ was pretty good too.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Interestingly, Seku doesn't have an entry on this release, which I do miss since I really liked Miasma.



Was surprised to see no track for Seku as well. Skyphobia was pretty big relative to other G.O.D. tracks when it released so I've always been anticipating a follow-up.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 19, 2021)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Interestingly, Seku doesn't have an entry on this release, which I do miss since I really liked Miasma. Still doing a double album release was the right thing to do since there's so many guys on board now.



Turns out Seku has a song after all, just fashionably late. And it may be my favorite of his yet. 

https://guitaristsondemand.bandcamp...AfeRU4TYAhL1yzrz1T-FI2E_zighO5O3Hu1qlK6cGIk0g


----------



## Masoo2 (Jun 20, 2021)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Turns out Seku has a song after all, just fashionably late. And it may be my favorite of his yet.
> 
> https://guitaristsondemand.bandcamp...AfeRU4TYAhL1yzrz1T-FI2E_zighO5O3Hu1qlK6cGIk0g


The rhythm playing on this one gets me, especially the part in the chorus audible around 0:21

Definitely prefer it to Skyphobia

There's a playthrough of it at the end of the GOD Cover Contest 2021 stream for anyone interested in watching Seku absolutely shred face


----------

